# Lighting



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

For my 30 gallon tall tank, I am using a Coralife light fixture w/ two 65 watt bulbs. Can this be the cause of excessive algae build-up on the sides of the tank?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

badboy1 said:


> For my 30 gallon tall tank, I am using a Coralife light fixture w/ two 65 watt bulbs. Can this be the cause of excessive algae build-up on the sides of the tank?


Unlikely unless you are leaving them on more than 12-14 hours.

What color is the algae? How long has the tank been setup? Plants or no?

Need more info.


----------



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

The algae is green, and the tank has been established for about 6-7 months. I used to have Amazon Swords in it, but later I decided to get rid of them, so I just have fake plants now.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Have you tested your nitrates? If not, Do that. If they are high thats feeding the algae, Water changes can lower it.


----------



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

What level should the nitrates be at in an established tank?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ultimately, "0" but 10-20PPM is acceptable in most cases. Anything more than that is not a good thing.


----------



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok thank you for the help


----------



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

One more thing: I just tested my water and the conditions were PH 7, Ammonia 0, Nitrite, 0, and Nitrates between 0-5. Could there be any other source for the algae?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

There could be! Are you overfeeding? Is the tank getting any direct sunlight?


----------



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

No the tank is in an area where it doesn't receive any direct sunlight, and I feed my fish a small amount twice a day.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I'd cut your feeding back to once a day.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd just cut back the time the lights are on each day.

4 watts per gallon of light & no plants? Oh, yeah... that'll grow some algae, alright!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> I'd just cut back the time the lights are on each day.
> 
> 4 watts per gallon of light & no plants? Oh, yeah... that'll grow some algae, alright!


Thats what I was thinking. With no plants, even 1 bulb could lead to problems. Why all the lighting?


----------

